# getting stickers off



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

was wanting help removing letters nubers and stickers off fiberglass bass baot. got most of sticker off and cant get rest of res off. tryed wd 40 and sticker remover but no luck. any help would be nice thanks and good luck to all fishing and may peace be with all.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

wal-mart sells different adhesive removers.I use one called "sticker-off".
it works well but i use it as the 2nd step in the process.i first used a heat gun to remove the decaling and all that was left was the residue.i put the sticker off on and let it set for about 30 seconds then removed the residue with an old towel.after that i put rubbing alcohol on a clean towel to remove any leftover residue.


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

thank you ill try


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Heat gun, then acetone the residue left behind......glass cleaner works well too.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I use my wifes hair dryer, works like a charm.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Bestine . You can get it any hobby shop or Pat Catan's. It's a little pricy but works great. I used to collect starting lineups and would use this on the cardboard to get the price stickers off.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Heat with blow dryer and peel slowly,clean residue with oven cleaner.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If the EPA police are not looking. A little bit of gasoline on a rag will remove any sticker. Allow gas to evaporate and then clean with soap and water.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

just did the same thing on my glass boat. i used goo be gone it worked great just let it soak in for a few minutes then use a plastic putty knife. after that we used glass cleaner. worked great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

I SAY GO WITH THE GUY THAT SAY,S USE HIS " WIFE,S " HAIIR DRYER ( MIKE MUNJAS ) [email protected] !!!!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nothing works better then carb cleaner. hands down, best adhesive remover on earth. makes goo be gone seem like your using pine tar. just dont use it on any painted plastic, it will lay waste to that. forgot to mention, its dirt cheap as well


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

They also make an eraser that fastens to your drill if you don't like using chemicals. You can pick them up at an auto body store. I have used them on cars and boats. and they leave no marks.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

3M makes an adhesive remover that is great! It will even get stains out of cloth seats.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I second the rubber decal remover from 3m pulled off the 15 year old pinstripe from my lund without any issues. Then just cleaned with normal boat cleaner. It won't burn paint or gelcoat either.


----------



## MikePastorFishing (Apr 12, 2012)

hair dryer is all you need. just did mine at the beginning of the year, and it worked great.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm getting ready to replace my boat numbers too.........since the ODNR check I got revealed that 2 tone colored registration numbers are illegal.


----------



## 650x2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Eraser wheel, put it in your drill. Spin away, takes seconds. Makes a rubber mess in the garage though. No need for chemicals and doesn't hurt the paint.

Completely stripped a full body decal off a jetski with 4 wheels and about 2 hours.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

if your in the local canton area...stop in and see me at ohio auto supply we have the eraser wheels or many products to remove decals. if your not local jump on our website.... www.professionaldetailingproducts.com


----------

